# Atheros 5212 - ath5k not creating ath0 device [SOLVED]

## DrWilken

Hi,

I have compiled the 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 with ath5k as a module but I'm not seeing any ath0 device...? Any help appreciated...  :Wink: 

dmesg output:

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 (root@t60) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #4 SMP Sun Oct 5 14:18:51 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6d0000 - 000000007f6e0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6e0000 - 000000007f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1142MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f6810] 000f6810

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 521936) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   521936

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   521936

On node 0 totalpages: 521936

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2285 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290275 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F67E0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 7F6D2545, 008C (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7F6D2600, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Gpe1Block" has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7F6D295E, D3C2 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7F6F5000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7F6D27B4, 01AA (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: ECDT 7F6DFD20, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: TCPA 7F6DFD72, 0032 (r2 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: APIC 7F6DFDA4, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: MCFG 7F6DFE0C, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: HPET 7F6DFE48, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: BOOT 7F6DFFD8, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F2C6E, 0240 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F2EAE, 065A (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F3508, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F3767, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F3C5E, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d4000 - 00000000000dc000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517859

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=792

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1662.561 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2063292k/2087744k available (3364k kernel code, 23300k reserved, 1791k data, 316k init, 1170240k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0611000 - 0xc0660000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc04492b2 - 0xc0608edc   (1791 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04492b2   (3364 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3328.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=6657644)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1628 Objects with 76 Devices 439 Methods 27 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 11 Objects with 0 Devices 7 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0007) - 14 Objects with 1 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3328.82 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 27/27 Regions 142/142 Fields 66/66 Buffers 57/69 Packages (1702 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...<6>ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

....

Executed 7 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 83 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xdc000-0xdffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xe3fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe4000-0xe7fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe8000-0xebfff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xec000-0xeffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed41000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x165f could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xee000000-0xee0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 3000-4fff

  MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e4000000-0x00000000e40fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 5000-6fff

  MEM window: 0xe8000000-0xe9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e4100000-0x00000000e41fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 7000-8fff

  MEM window: 0xea000000-0xebffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e4200000-0x00000000e42fffff

PCI: Bus 22, cardbus bridge: 0000:15:00.0

  IO window: 0x00009000-0x000090ff

  IO window: 0x00009400-0x000094ff

  PREFETCH window: 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff

  MEM window: 0x88000000-0x8bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 9000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xe4300000-0xe7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000e3ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 6144k, total 7872k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (74 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (73 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 79ETD7WW (2.17 ), EC 79HT50WW-1.07

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad T60

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /class/input/input3

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:16:41:e1:13:39

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: This device (id 8086:109a) will no longer be supported by this driver in the future.

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: please use the "e1000e" driver instead.

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[C] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ICH7: IDE port disabled

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4083N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xee444400 port 0xee444500 irq 223

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: HTS721060G9SA00, MC3IC10V, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HTS721060G9SA00  MC3I PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xee444000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

hdaps: inverting axis readings.

hdaps: LENOVO ThinkPad T60 detected.

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input5

input: hdaps as /class/input/input6

hdaps: driver successfully loaded.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:2010

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xee240000 irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a1 on CPU 0.

You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

ath5k phy0: failed to resume the MAC Chip

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -5

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.9.4

ath_pci: 0.9.4

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -113785434 ns)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                69152  0

wlan                  143472  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               189392  1 ath_pci

ath5k                  84036  0

```

I have also tried using the madwifi driver but that didn't create any device either...

Let me know if You need more info...  :Wink: 

----------

## sylvain_

ath5k is the new version right ? if i remember correctly you should verify compatibility (with lspci) with your wifi chipset

i would try also to build it in-kernel

and also try to run networkmanager for example to know if it's able to create ath1.

----------

## DrWilken

Yes, it's the new driver...  :Wink: 

I have already tried to build it in-kernel but still no ath device (ath0)...

I've noticed I have the ath_pci and ath_hal modules... Aren't they ONLY for madwifi...? I.e. the "old" atheros driver...

I'll try emerging networkmanager but I don't see how that should be able to create the ath device... Shouldn't that be created during boot...?

----------

## DrWilken

BTW I've built my setup from a 2008 minimal CD and used kdebase-meta so I don't have all the fancy tools emerged yet...  :Wink:  Starting from scratch...   :Laughing:   (again)

----------

## DrWilken

I guess this is why it doesn't create the device:

```

t60 ~ # dmesg | grep -i -e ath -e wifi

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath5k phy0: failed to resume the MAC Chip

ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -5

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: 0.9.4

wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

```

Any ideas...? Please...   :Smile: 

----------

## DrWilken

I have blacklisted the ath_pci module in /etc/modprobe.conf:

```

blacklist ath_pci

```

And then I rebooted...

No I get the correct wireless modules loaded (i think):

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   26176  2

snd_seq                41712  0

snd_seq_device          7564  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32800  0

snd_mixer_oss          14016  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         301268  0

snd_pcm                52548  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18120  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

ath5k                  84036  0

snd                    40164  7 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

mac80211              107344  1 ath5k

soundcore               7072  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8840  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Still trouble with athk5:

```

t60 ~ # dmesg | grep -i -e ath -e wifi

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath5k phy0: failed to resume the MAC Chip

ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -5

```

What am I missing here?

Here's my complete dmesg output now:

```

t60 ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 (root@t60) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #6 SMP Sun Oct 5 16:05:39 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6d0000 - 000000007f6e0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6e0000 - 000000007f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1142MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f6810] 000f6810

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 521936) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   521936

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   521936

On node 0 totalpages: 521936

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2285 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290275 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F67E0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 7F6D2545, 008C (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7F6D2600, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Gpe1Block" has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7F6D295E, D3C2 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7F6F5000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7F6D27B4, 01AA (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: ECDT 7F6DFD20, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: TCPA 7F6DFD72, 0032 (r2 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: APIC 7F6DFDA4, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: MCFG 7F6DFE0C, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: HPET 7F6DFE48, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 LNVO        1)

ACPI: BOOT 7F6DFFD8, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F2C6E, 0240 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F2EAE, 065A (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F3508, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F3767, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6F3C5E, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-79        2170 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d4000 - 00000000000dc000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517859

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=792

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1662.658 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2063824k/2087744k available (3094k kernel code, 22768k reserved, 1541k data, 308k init, 1170240k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc058f000 - 0xc05dc000   ( 308 kB)

      .data : 0xc04058a2 - 0xc0586edc   (1541 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04058a2   (3094 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3328.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=6657645)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1628 Objects with 76 Devices 439 Methods 27 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 11 Objects with 0 Devices 7 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0007) - 14 Objects with 1 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3328.82 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 27/27 Regions 142/142 Fields 66/66 Buffers 57/69 Packages (1702 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...<6>ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

....

Executed 7 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 83 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xdc000-0xdffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xe3fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe4000-0xe7fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe8000-0xebfff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xec000-0xeffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed41000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x165f could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xee000000-0xee0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 3000-4fff

  MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e4000000-0x00000000e40fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 5000-6fff

  MEM window: 0xe8000000-0xe9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e4100000-0x00000000e41fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 7000-8fff

  MEM window: 0xea000000-0xebffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e4200000-0x00000000e42fffff

PCI: Bus 22, cardbus bridge: 0000:15:00.0

  IO window: 0x00009000-0x000090ff

  IO window: 0x00009400-0x000094ff

  PREFETCH window: 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff

  MEM window: 0x88000000-0x8bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 9000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xe4300000-0xe7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000e3ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 6144k, total 7872k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (68 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (69 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 79ETD7WW (2.17 ), EC 79HT50WW-1.07

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad T60

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /class/input/input3

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:16:41:e1:13:39

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: This device (id 8086:109a) will no longer be supported by this driver in the future.

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: please use the "e1000e" driver instead.

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[C] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ICH7: IDE port disabled

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4083N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xee444400 port 0xee444500 irq 223

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: HTS721060G9SA00, MC3IC10V, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HTS721060G9SA00  MC3I PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xee444000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

hdaps: inverting axis readings.

hdaps: LENOVO ThinkPad T60 detected.

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input5

input: hdaps as /class/input/input6

hdaps: driver successfully loaded.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1 on CPU 0.

You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

ath5k phy0: failed to resume the MAC Chip

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:2010

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -95322226 ns)

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## DrWilken

I don't like this part   :Rolling Eyes:  :

```

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1 on CPU 0.

You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

ath5k phy0: failed to resume the MAC Chip

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -5 

```

Any ideas to what may be causing this...?

----------

## DrWilken

Whoops...   :Embarassed: 

I forgot to compile PCI Express support into the kernel...   :Embarassed: 

FYI it's found under:

Bus Options (PCI etc.) -> PCI Express Support

----------

